# Demised PHA Lodges in Texas



## TCShelton (Oct 14, 2009)

Is there a list of demised PHA lodges somewhere?  I'm looking into the history of my county, and I've heard that there used to be one, and it was pretty active, but I have no idea where to look.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah, that would be convenient.


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 14, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> Yeah, that would be convenient.



very


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 14, 2009)

I'd have to get my hands on one first.


----------



## Hippie19950 (Oct 14, 2009)

I seem to remember one in Hearne, and have been trying to remember to ask one of the PHA members I know. Will put that in my "To-Do List" for tomorrow. It would be interesting to know, as I am sure there are several many of us never knew about.


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm looking at Marlin in Falls County specifically.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 14, 2009)

I'd Google "Most Worshipful Prince Hall Affiliated Grand Lodge of Texas" to get to the PHA website & go from there. You might also try http://www.freemasonry.org

Hope this helps.


----------



## Hippie19950 (Oct 15, 2009)

TC, contact James Maxey in Chilton. He is the Constable for Pct. #4, and his wife is the J.P. If he cannot tell you, he can give you some folks to contact. Tell him a fella named Hippie told you to call.


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 16, 2009)

Lol, I know James Maxey.  Hard to be from Chilton and not know him.  Thanks though.  I'll look into that.


----------

